# pictures of your woodshed



## nctacoma (Apr 25, 2012)

Going to be building a woodshed this weekend.  I would love to see some pictures of woodsheds you all have built to give me some inspiration.  Looking for what works well for you and some good ideas

Thanks


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 26, 2012)

Must be springtime. Or a disease. A lot of us have it.
Do a search on here for woodshed, you'll find plenty of threads with what you're looking for.
Maybe this will help: https://www.hearth.com/talk/search/82075/?q=woodshed&t=post&o=date
Crazy that I can't find the thread about my shed. Hmm. N/M, found it/them.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/search/...nly]=1&c[user][0]=4426&c[user_content]=thread


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 26, 2012)

Lots of great ideas and woodsheds here . . . simple, but effective and inexpensive sheds made out of pallets . . . fancier sheds that you could move into and live quite comfortably.

I've always been partial to Fossil's woodshed . . . Carbon Liberator (I think it is CL) has a neat woodshed with a hidden room even . . . but there are many others that are very nice as well.

In any case, here's mine . . . it works quite well for me. Stores enough wood for two years . . . allows me to not have to always re-arrange my left-over wood. Overhang provides more than enough protection from the snow and rain. Board and batting siding on the sides and back (minus the batting) allow air to flow through to continue to allow the wood to season. My brother-in-law and I did add a shed addition to the back for his sleds . . . an added benefit . . . for my brother-in-law.


----------



## ChrisNJ (Apr 26, 2012)

I tore out a large deck and now I have a pile of lumber to finally build my shed, all planed out in my head except for the roof. I need to get all my seasoned wood out of their racks so I can refill them, space limitations suck.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Apr 26, 2012)

My advice would be to take care of something you won't see in pictures. Cover the dirt under the shed floor with a plastic vapor barrier.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 26, 2012)

Made mine in 3 sections roughly 8' X 16' each section. Open all sides type.  Laid down old carper & landscape cloth to keep weeds from growing, then pallets. added wood then built next section. On a slope so the right side is taller than the left side.


----------



## muncybob (Apr 26, 2012)

Jake, need another horseshoe up on the other side of the saw...twice the good luck and symmetrical 

Good looking shed... I too plan to put a few things on my shed to decorate it up a bit. I think the Mrs is thinking about hanging planters in the front though. Not quite sure how she plans to water them. Our shed isn't even a year old and I'm thinking about adding on already!


----------



## muncybob (Apr 26, 2012)

Dave, thats a lot of wood!  Somewhere around 24 cords when full?


----------



## WellSeasoned (Apr 26, 2012)

I just posted this pic on another thread today, but here is ok too. The shed I have is for the seasoned stuff and I built it last fall. Holds around 2 1/2 cords, and I went on a leanto style off the main shed. The highest point is around 7 1/2 ft tapering down to 6 ft, 8 1/2 ft wide and around 7 ft deep. If you need a shed for non seasoned wood, I would keep the sides open for airflow. Good luck.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 26, 2012)

4 rows of 17" splits, average 7.5' high & about 47' long.
I leave some space between rows for better air circulation. a little over 5 cords per section.
I figure 16 cords full.  I burn 5-1/2 cords (+/-) per season,
I may add another 16' section, for "stuff" dry storage & another cord or 2. ( a couple extra cords would give me a cushion for the years I may need a bit more.)
It's great for wood management, each section holds  enough for 1 burn season.  Allows 2 years of drying time for the other 2 sections.


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 26, 2012)

I put about 2 cords inside in the fall. I burn about 3, so I restock mid winter. I could get 3 in there easily but then I am cramped for space for the rest of my stuff. Then there is quite a bit of room on the outside but covered.


My next project is to build an open front lean-to roofed shed over this stack.  It is on a 20 X 4 foot concrete pad I poured back in '82


----------



## tymbee (Apr 26, 2012)

ChrisNJ said:


> I tore out a large deck and now I have a pile of lumber to finally build my shed


 
I'm in the exact same position! The old deck at our cabin was pretty rough on the surface and I had already had new material delivered. When I started taking off the old boards, with only a few exceptions most were in pretty darned good shape. Pitted & chewed up a bit on the surface, but the underside and overall integrity was solid.

Actually you're ahead of me in that I don't have a clear idea what to do yet. Let us know what you come up with and in the meantime I'll be reading the other posts with interest.


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 26, 2012)

Jake,  I noticed you stash your kindling in the spaces between splits.  That's a good trick.  Is that stuff that just happen to end up that small while splitting or stuff you split into kindling on purpose?


----------



## Kyle19 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Kyle19 (Apr 26, 2012)

Above picture is my Shed which is is 8x8x16.   Its loaded full so close to 8 cords mathematically speaking but I cant pile the top rows to high for fear of my young kids maybe having something accidentally fall on them.  Much to my wife's dismay I've got excess wood that wont fit in the shed in the back and more on the driveway.  And I've got a good dog who just wants me to throw the tennis ball.


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 26, 2012)

Kyle19 said:


> Above picture is my Shed which is is 8x8x16. Its loaded full so close to 8 cords mathematically speaking but I cant pile the top rows to high for fear of my young kids maybe having something accidentally fall on them. Much to my wife's dismay I've got excess wood that wont fit in the shed in the back and more on the driveway. *And I've got a good dog who just wants me to throw the tennis ball*.


Looks like a wood guard dog to me


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 27, 2012)

muncybob said:


> Jake, need another horseshoe up on the other side of the saw...twice the good luck and symmetrical
> 
> Good looking shed... I too plan to put a few things on my shed to decorate it up a bit. I think the Mrs is thinking about hanging planters in the front though. Not quite sure how she plans to water them. Our shed isn't even a year old and I'm thinking about adding on already!


 
But I only found one shoe . . . not sure if that means good luck for me . . . or bad luck for the horse that it belonged to.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 27, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Jake, I noticed you stash your kindling in the spaces between splits. That's a good trick. Is that stuff that just happen to end up that small while splitting or stuff you split into kindling on purpose?


 
In one of my other smaller sheds I have quite the stash of kindling . . . but a few years back I realized it was easier to stash a good bulk of my kindling in the main shed . . . I mostly do this on the ends, filling up the void spaces. Most of the kindling I make on purpose . . . some happens while splitting. All gets used eventually.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is our woodshed. We put 3 cord in there during the fall. There's still about a cord left in there right now thanks to the mild winter.


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 27, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Here is our woodshed. We put 3 cord in there during the fall. There's still about a cord left in there right now thanks to the mild winter.
> 
> View attachment 66088


I'm gonna see that shed someday!


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 27, 2012)

started this today, stupid blackberry, sorry ass pic.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Apr 27, 2012)

Looking good! Something that I wish I had done was reienforce the sides a bit. Unbelievable pressure with all that wood pushing on the sides. Be well


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 27, 2012)

Backwoods, I originally built mine like a pole barn in 2010. Last year, I rebuilt the right side wall as a regular stud wall, and this year did the same to the left side wall.
Much more resistant to the pressure from all the wood leaning on them.
The original walls had a nice bow in them after the first winter. Fixed now.


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion, not sure how I am going to do it, but will attempt to reinforce the sides.


----------



## glennm (Apr 28, 2012)

Watch that floor. Green wood can be 5000 pounds per cord. My floor joists failed when 2/3 full. We had to unload the shed and rebuild the floor. Was a real drag and I think mine was built heavier than this one.  We ended up pouring concrete footings every 3 ft.  That fixed it!


----------



## rottiman (Apr 28, 2012)

Heres mine.  Air circulation on all 4 sides, wood off the ground on oak pallets


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 28, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> I'm gonna see that shed someday!


 
Promise?


----------



## brokenknee (Apr 28, 2012)

Repurposed dog kennel. The kennel was here when we purchased the place. Since we just have a little rat terrier mix, we do not need the kennel for a "kennel" it is a little ruff, but will do for now.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Apr 28, 2012)

I posted some pics of mine here
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/timber-frame-woodshed.52493/
and here
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wood-shed-update-now-with-siding-also-some-milling-pics.70211/
The photo links are still good but don't show up inline on the new software I guess.


----------



## raybonz (Apr 29, 2012)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/shelter-sides-rolled-up-wood-stash-revealed.86004/

Ray


----------

